# Mirror Therapy



## NFBarner (Jul 19, 2010)

We have a request from one of our pain docs about mirror therapy for phantom limb syndrome, RSD or stroke.  Is anyone familiar with this and if so, do you know if insurance pays for this and if not, can the doctor charge the patient?


----------



## gost (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm vaguely familiar with the technique its self but not so much with coverage issues.  I was only able to find one payer who addressed mirror therapt specifically and they deny it as experimental.  As for billing the patient, I expect it depends on whether you have a contract with the payer and if so, on what the details of the contract say.  With Medicare, I would say yes as long as you get an ABN first.


----------

